# Lethbridge Alberta pop bottles ?



## RCO (Jan 18, 2017)

was passing by a thrift store today and noticed some bottles in there window that are part of a monthly auction . is a coca cola cooler and some coke bottles but beside them is 4 bottles I haven't seen before and don't appear to be from this area ( Ontario ) 

all 4 appear to be from Lethbridge Alberta . is 2 green 7 oz " 6 Sicks " bottles and 2 larger 10 oz bottles , one is clear and says "6 sicks " on front and from the house of lethbridge on back and is a green 10 oz bottle that says the same 

considering there condition , I somehow doubt there worth much or even that old , maybe someone else is more familiar with them ?


----------



## Canadacan (Jan 18, 2017)

The two styles in the background are 1950's ...the two in the front are 1940's and that label also cam in a 28oz size.

But the earliest I have are paper from the late 30's and into the 40's. My two on the far right are not from Sick's but are from Lethbridge. The clear Sick's held all the other flavors.
Sick's is always in demand because it's a brewery brand.


----------



## RCO (Jan 19, 2017)

what about there current condition ? do you think there worth much ? the 2 smaller ones appeared to be missing some acl 

the store was closed so I couldn't go inside and see what they wanted for them or if there had been any bids 

I was just curious to learn about them , doubt I'd bid on them and since lot appears to include coca cola cooler the price is likely way too high


----------



## Canadacan (Jan 19, 2017)

Yea missing ACL...well maybe at best 3-5 bucks each mint 10-15....the two in the back 5 each...in mint shape 10-15.


----------



## RCO (Jan 20, 2017)

Canadacan said:


> Yea missing ACL...well maybe at best 3-5 bucks each mint 10-15....the two in the back 5 each...in mint shape 10-15.



I haven't been back to that store yet but would assume they want more $ than what there worth , there auctions tend to go for outrageous prices for some reason , you wouldn't think people would pay so much for stuff from a thrift store in a small town but they do


----------



## Canadacan (Jan 20, 2017)

I guess it depends what you get the cooler for, I'd bid on the cooler and if you win it for a decent price the bottles are just a bonus.


----------



## RCO (Jan 21, 2017)

not sure I'd have much use for the coca cola cooler or sure of its condition , although it doesn't look that bad for its age .

this thrift store seems to have a lot of bottles as part of its auctions , not sure where they keep getting them ( cause you don't see many for sale locally on kiijii or yard sales)  , perhaps they were given a large collection and gradually piece it out , cause this be the 4 or 5 th time they've had bottles in there window in last 2 or so years


----------



## RCO (Jan 24, 2017)

an update , went back to the store and it was open , the current top bid on the cooler and bottles is $85 , which I though was way too high , I wouldn't even consider paying that 

also an empty pepsi crate at another thrift store auction and its current top bid is a crazy $45 dollars


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 24, 2017)

Not that I could pay that price, it sounds reasonable for that type of coca cola metal cooler. Especially if it has the inner tray. I am not an expert but seen many coolers like this. When they get over 100$ that is starting to get crazy. That's what I have seen around. I have a pretty nice Pepsi metal cooler that I paid 75$ for a few yrs ago. 

I take it that the Pepsi crate is a wooden one? I agree there that 45$ is crazy. Wooden crates are plentiful. 10-15$ maybe.

Thanx for the update!


----------



## Canadacan (Jan 24, 2017)

Yea that's 85 CAD...so 65 USD, they seem to sell on average (that style) for 100 USD....some of them into the 170 range. Near mint way past 250, I see some have sold for 400 ish  with original box.
For me a cooler would be nice but most of them are so common you could get one any time, I'd rather spend a couple hundred dollars and get something tough to find.
I agree 45 sound high for a Pepsi crate....I only paid 20 for mine, the least expensive.


----------

